# milk for a dog



## NMWAPBT (Jan 9, 2010)

alright ive read that milk isnt good for an adult dog but in the balkans they give it to their dogs and their dogs are fine so i was jw if this whole milk thing is not really bad


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

NMWAPBT said:


> alright ive read that milk isnt good for an adult dog but in the balkans they give it to their dogs and their dogs are fine so i was jw if this whole milk thing is not really bad


Cows milk is not good for dogs. 
Goats milk is perfectly find as a puppy to adult.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

:goodpost: I was just going to say that!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Cows milk makes dogs sick. and those who have sensotive tummies get very sick so yes cows milk is bad for them. iv been told you can by puppy formula and mix it in with their diet and it is good for them aswell.


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Really milk products aren't that good for dogs, though they do say that skim milk is better. Either way I wouldn't recommend it, they do have a special milk for puppies and kittens who are weened to early from their mothers.


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh goats milk, I didn't think about that......

Is rice milk okay?


----------



## rednose504 (Jan 10, 2010)

i give my dogs cottage cheese quit often


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Rice Milk is full of starch ... NO its not your best thing for dogs. 
Other milk products like cottage cheese & yogurt are ok for dogs due to the fact they are taken from milk before it has been processed for humans consumption. 
Now you can give WHOLE Cows Milk to a dog or any animal (even yourself) straight from the cow. As it has all its nutrients still intact 
But after the Dairys: Do Pasteurization (strip milk of nutrients), Microfiltration (to take out microorganisms & give it longer shelf life), then homogenization (putting in synthetic hormones into the milk) Now this will have NO nutritional value for any animal consumption. 

Sorry to all who drink milk .. 

Cottage Cheese is curd from the left over film that is made for butter. 
Yogurt is fermented milk protein 

Hope this helps 

Deb


----------



## NMWAPBT (Jan 9, 2010)

geisthexe said:


> Rice Milk is full of starch ... NO its not your best thing for dogs.
> Other milk products like cottage cheese & yogurt are ok for dogs due to the fact they are taken from milk before it has been processed for humans consumption.
> Now you can give WHOLE Cows Milk to a dog or any animal (even yourself) straight from the cow. As it has all its nutrients still intact
> But after the Dairys: Do Pasteurization (strip milk of nutrients), Microfiltration (to take out microorganisms & give it longer shelf life), then homogenization (putting in synthetic hormones into the milk) Now this will have NO nutritional value for any animal consumption.
> ...


that helps alot thanx so much


----------

